# Curious about what came on this live rock..



## racingtiger03 (Aug 9, 2009)

It caught my eye when I first got the peice and then it REALLY caught my attention today when it caught this green thing that was sitting on the powerhead until today when I got a nice new peice of LR and knocked it off .. apparently straight into this things mouth!

Any ideas?









Also what do you guys think of this peice? Just got it today and so far its my favorite!


----------



## racingtiger03 (Aug 9, 2009)

uhm.. yikes! OK, def need an ID on what those clams on top of the rock may be! They are all three alive, and one has been VERY active spitting out a thick white fluid fairly often. Didn't relize they could still be alive and have all of that stuff growing on them, tried to call the LFS because everything I've read says clams need to be in mature tanks only, and I wanted to take it back to them so the clams don't die. Any advice or info on these clams would be great! Also, there is some of that bad anenome.. (I forget what its called but similar to feather dusters but it's on a polyp and not in a tube) and it is directly under one of the clams mouths (where it attaches to the LR) Any suggestions for getting rid of that pest without killing the clam if indeed it is OK to keep this LR w/ clams?


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Most clams are photosynthetic and will need light to stay alive. Also, if they are spitting out some white stuff, then they are probably very stressed out and should probably be removed. They may be on their way to dying. Hard to say though. 

Check a website called www.clamesdirect.com and you should be able to find out all you need there about any type of clams. I'd say remove them, but perhaps they can give you more sound advice.

The anemone you are talking about is Aptasia or Majano anemone. They can be killed safely by creating something with a high PH like very salty water and then turning off all flow and filling them up with it and then turn the power heads on in 5min or taking the rock out and removing it manually, but make sure that it's all gone. Another thing is aptasiaX, Joes' Juice and kalkwasser can all be used to get rid of it. You just Need to stay persistent.


----------



## racingtiger03 (Aug 9, 2009)

Kellsindell said:


> Most clams are photosynthetic and will need light to stay alive. Also, if they are spitting out some white stuff, then they are probably very stressed out and should probably be removed. They may be on their way to dying. Hard to say though.
> 
> Check a website called www.clamesdirect.com and you should be able to find out all you need there about any type of clams. I'd say remove them, but perhaps they can give you more sound advice.
> 
> The anemone you are talking about is Aptasia or Majano anemone. They can be killed safely by creating something with a high PH like very salty water and then turning off all flow and filling them up with it and then turn the power heads on in 5min or taking the rock out and removing it manually, but make sure that it's all gone. Another thing is aptasiaX, Joes' Juice and kalkwasser can all be used to get rid of it. You just Need to stay persistent.


just one of them was spitting out white stuff. It stopped after a few hours, and has been living fine for the entire week. All three are still alive, and getting plenty of light from the T5HO lights I have with just 14" water depth and pobably less tahn 10" to where the clams are from the light to the rock. With all three still moving occasiionally and opening their "mouths" they are seeming to be fine, So I'll hang onto them awhile longer and just keep a very close eye on them. Thanks for the link too!

Anyone have any ideas on what the other thing I pictured may be? I would like to find out so I can at least keep it fed =/


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

these clams are filter feeders, as alot of clams do depend on light these depend on fine foods within the water. i suggest using a small ammount of live plankton from DTs or reef nutrition but dont over do it. the sponge or tunicate will also feed from the water. try not to expose them to air as the air will clog their feeding tubes causing them to die. the first picture looks like grape caulerpa


----------



## racingtiger03 (Aug 9, 2009)

That sponge or tunicate you mention was holding onto that, and they really do look like small grapes so I would imagine you got the ID. That thing was floating around in the water and usually I would find it sucked up on the powerhead. The last week it has trippled in size in other directions 

The sponge or whatever it is has also grown a lot since then, and opens up to a size of about an inch and a half during the evenings with the actinic light on. The clams have even started opening up enough that I can see inside! There is a ton of life growing from these rocks now, and the diatom bloom that started early this week is almost over. Very exciting phase of the tank for me as life is starting everywhere! I've seen many new worms and even one thing that appeared to be a juvy shrimp earlier today. I'll update in my main thread later this week when I get some pics 

Thanks for the help!

There are some small clear-ish tubes growing on some of the LR now, any ideas what they may be?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the very first picture looks like grape caulerpa which is a macro algae. the sponges or tunicates shouldnt open up like you mention, so they may instead be a coral. try getting a night shot when they are open, you can also squirt alittle food in their direction with a turkey baster.
the small shrimp you mention is more then likely a pod. good numbers of these are good as they provide a natural food source in the tank. 
the clear tube, if im thinking of the same thing you are talking about the name escapes me. i want to say hydroid but im pretty sure thats wrong. anyways does it appear to "fish" and extend and retract the clear tube? its gathering food this way and its harmless unless near corals which it can sting.

have you gotten more live rock yet?


----------



## racingtiger03 (Aug 9, 2009)

The clear tubes seem to only stand straight up and do nothing more. I think we got mixed up, the white things on top of the clams are you calling those sponges or tunicates? If so I have no idea what they are, but they are starting to grow very small "arms" around the outer white lip of each one!

As for the grape caulerpa is that something I should get rid of? It's starting to grow like wildfire haha. The thing I was speaking of that expands and retracts is what is directly under the grape caulerpa and actually was holding onto it at this time. I'm sure it's some kind of coral, I'll try to get a better picture of it so you can see, as it is open right now! May try to get a picture of those tubes I mentioned as well, but I doubt they will show up. 

Also no more live rock, to save on money I'm going to get about 20 lbs dry rock and let it cultivate from the peices I already have.


----------



## racingtiger03 (Aug 9, 2009)

OK, here is the picture of the same peice of coral? that is in the first picture above, but fully opened. Its colors are Bright orange lip, purple/pinkish inside, and some very small neon green "tentacles".








Then the new arms/tentacles growing on the things that have been ided as sponges so far.







This was the best I could get, I was unable to focus in on them.
As for the clear tubes I mentioned.. They are almost impossible to get a picture of, but they are popping up around this anenome, which I believe is aiptasia (Haven't gotten to killing it off yet because it isn't spreading, and its cool to watch for now)
Saltwater aquarium 29 gal :: 100_1148.jpg picture by racingtiger03 - Photobucket
Saltwater aquarium 29 gal :: 100_1147.jpg picture by racingtiger03 - Photobucket
Direct links for those two because even at full size it is VERY hard to see the tubes. I can't even find them at that resolution... but they are very simple clear tubes that stand straight up all the time, and are about 1/4" long. There are about five of them.

Last but not least, here is a peice growing on another rock, not sure what they are, at first I assumed a type of feather duster worm. After seeing many actual feather duster worms in various places on other rock I feel that id is now incorrect. Any ideas what I have circled here?
Saltwater aquarium 29 gal :: 100_1154-1.jpg picture by racingtiger03 - Photobucket
Another link for resolutions sake.

Thanks!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i would not get dry rock and add it to your tank as this will cause a spike killing whatever life you have. cure it in a seperate container for awhile and then add a few pieces of cured live rock to it and let that sit for awhile all in a tub with heater and powerhead.

the first picture i cant tell anything in it, sorry. is it possible for a better shot?
the second one, which i originally said sponge or tunicate isnt if its putting out sweeper tenticles. its almost like a sun coral, which it may be. i would try feeding each head (mouth) with pre-rinsed frozen mysis or something of the sort.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> i would not get dry rock and add it to your tank as this will cause a spike killing whatever life you have. cure it in a seperate container for awhile and then add a few pieces of cured live rock to it and let that sit for awhile all in a tub with heater and powerhead.


I myself never cure Base (dry) rock. I thoroughly rinse the base rock in RO/Di water and let it soak in RO/Di water for a day or two, no powerheads or heaters. I do test the water it was soaking in to see if there was any die off. If it was really dry rock, I never get any readings. I then add it straight to the display. I have never had a problem with anything dying as a result of this.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i feel a few pieces would be fine after a short ro soak but i personally wouldnt add a large ammount at once.


----------



## racingtiger03 (Aug 9, 2009)

I went to the LFS today that I had bought my LR from, they actually had a specimen of the coral on my rock for sale. It was IDed by them as pacific rose brain coral. From the research I've done since then looks like it needs a meaty food once every few weeks to a month or two *shrug*. Widely varied it seems. Beautiful little fella though, can't wait for it to start growing! I'll get some more pictures next week of everything after I get the rock cured and organized how I want it! Added a couple peices of coral too, and have managed to forget the name of both... One is like a grass, purple base and neon green short tentacles. The other looks like daisies.. purple base yellow center dot on a tentacle that really looks like the petals of a daisy.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

sounds like green star polyps and maybe palys or zoas.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the coral in the first picture in this thread may be a goniopora


----------



## racingtiger03 (Aug 9, 2009)

the new green coral I got looks more like goniopora, than the one in the first picture. That first one has been id'ed as pacific rose coral though. It has some weird looking bubbles? starting to form on it and come out. I'm assuming from the reading I did that this is it's budding process and its starting to reproduce?


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

hey where did u get thatlr. seems preety good


----------



## racingtiger03 (Aug 9, 2009)

actually came from the LFS.. it was on the expensive side at 12.99/lbs, then a 10% discount negating tax.. (gotta love tn right? .. 9.25% tax -.- ) Anyhow, they ship it in from the gulf, and even recommended that I purchase the LR after it has been there for a week or two to eliminate the curing. Since my tank was new I had no reason to qaurantine so I went for it. The price up front doesn't seem bad at all anymore with all the life that came from the 8lbs I got  3 clams, many filter worms, the brain coral, and various macro algae, coraline algae, and a few other things I'm not sure of yet lol.


----------



## tales (Aug 29, 2009)

FWIW, i don't see any scute's on the clams so i doubt they need high light. Do they have any & have you got an ID on them? 

Also only juvenile clams need to be target fed This requires putting a cut plastic bottle over them with phytoplankton trapped in the bottle (must keep an eye on this) When they are above 2" nutrition is mainly through photosynthesis VERY high lighting.

If you like a lot of life on your LR thats not a bad find, I prefer LR from the South Pacific and add my own Corals.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the clams this person is talking about are only filter feeders.


----------



## tales (Aug 29, 2009)

I agree with you, I meant juvenile tridacna clams need to be inclosed target fed. I was responding to the 3rd post.
Where he wasn't sure if they needed light. As adult tridacna clams need high lighting, this doesn't apply to juveniles.


----------

